# Most Accurate CO2 Rifle?



## LITTLE Jim (Jul 18, 2009)

What is the most accurate CO2 air rifle. For various reasons, I am not interested in PCP or Springers. Normally I shoot at 50 to 60 feet (backyard).
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

*Daisy Avanti* and *RWS 850 Magnum*

(based on my experience)


----------



## LITTLE Jim (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you for the info. I am looking at a RWS 850. I have a QB78 and a lever action Walther. The Chinese gun is well made but has more scatter than the Walther. With the Walther I get a larger group at 50 feet than I do at 50 yards with my Savage Mark II (22). The QB 78 is great for shooting tin cans but that's a big target. I normally shoot at a paper target with 1/2 inch dots on it.
Jim


----------

